# I'm training with someone!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I _finally_ found someone to train with! We're going to get together at 8:30 Sunday morning so he can see my dogs working. 

We'll see how it goes....he's pushing me to enter our club's AKC hunt test the first weekend in May even though he's never seen my dogs do anything. I told him there's no way the puppy would be ready, I'm not sure about Conner. His response is we'll just have to push him then so he'll be ready. Uh, that makes me a little nervous.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG! Have lots of fun and let us know how it goes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck and happy training 

And, Jodie, you know your dogs best so if you say they're not ready go with your gut and don't push too hard.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Good luck! The golden gods sent me a tracking buddy back in November '09 so maybe this year, I'll get a hunt buddy too!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good! Sunrise said it best, you know your dogs best, take advice and try new things but if they are not ready, its your money, unless you want to donate to the club, of course. Then again, they may suprise you. 

I can't wait to hear an update on Sunday!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This will be Conner's first time out in the field in a year, and Flip's first time ever.

So....do I wear white or camo?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Uhh... please share all your preparation details.... I was just invited to stay with a group when I drop off some things on Sunday too.... It would be first time ever for my young dog and I don't want to embarass us... 

I didn't even consider what to wear....

How long is a "longline" what material are these typically? 

*panic*!

I tried to post "have fun! Share soon!" an hour ago but it woudln't let me post such a short message.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wear what you think will best help your dogs. Remember this is training, give your dogs every chance. Do you know the area that you are going to meet? Bring muck boots just in case its muddy.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I usually wear tan (I save the actual camo for tests...I don't have much camo!). Sometimes I just wear what ever I happen to have on (I've been know to train in shorts and sandles).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Both groups I train with suggest:

Dark/camo clothing with a white jacket or Tee for helping young dogs on missed marks
Whistle
Duck call
ear protection if there will be live guns extra dokkens/bumper if not
field chair
baseball cap 
sunglasses
Boots

Bug spray if you use it
Towels

A long line might typically be 50 feet - I've seen many materials from rope to a really cool bright orange, floatable rubbery line.
If you use a long line, gloves to protect your hands

Mostly have fun !!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your list!


----------

